

Ask HN: How exactly do you get a job interview? - nelcorn

I&#x27;ve been sending my resume to websites and recruiters all day long.  The recruiters will call back but always mention how unqualified I am.  The company jobs websites never call back.<p>I hear rumors of &quot;Fizz Buzz&quot; questions but never been asked because nobody really calls me back.  I also hear rumors about how there are so many unqualified candidates there are out there and judging from what the recruiters are saying, I probably am unqualified as well but I&#x27;m trying not to be unqualified but no matter how much I learn, it feels like I&#x27;m still unqualified from the responses I get.<p>What exactly does it take to become qualified to just get a job interview?  What do you need to do to become qualified for a job?  How do you go from being incompetent to competent?
======
Chetane
Can you share your resume? (and maybe change sensitive data with fake one).
Only then will we be able to provide you with a useful reply as to why you're
not getting interviews despite applying to multiple companies.

------
sam66
Each particular job has its specific keywords words they want to see in your
resume. A senior position might make them look at how many people reported to
you. A specific job may require technical know-how in a cutting edge project.I
will suggest you refresh you resume to remove all cliche phrases and highlight
your achievements, one sentence in the right spot may make all the difference.

------
6thSigma
I'm assuming you're applying to corporate, entry-level jobs?

Most corporations are still hesitant to hire candidates without a degree, so
if you don't have a degree I'd shy away from applying to corporations the
resume route.

If you do have a relevant degree and they are still saying you are
unqualified, you are applying to the wrong positions.

------
Peroni
Send me your CV. I'll happily give you any advice I think might help. My info
is in my profile.

------
EllaMentry
It is hard to make any judgement or give advice without some data...can you
upload your resume to share? Maybe there is something that stands out?

------
danso
Networking and friend-of-friend is one of the clearest paths.

Next important factor is to have a LinkedIn profile with "Rails" in it

------
tectonic
Send me a CV.

